# Steering Wheel Vibration



## lampe3d (Apr 5, 2004)

I have an 07 Touareg V6, with about 2000 miles. I love the vehicle btw. When I first bot the vehicle I was getting some vibration in the steering wheel at about 65mph so the dealer balanced the tires and did an alignment. I am still having the same problem though. The interesting part is that the vibration does not always occur, maybe 70% of the time. I took it to the dealer again, and they of course could not get the vibration at highway speeds but did get a slight vibration while it was idling about 850rpm, parked in their service garage. I also mentioned to them that when I steer the vehicle at very slow speeds, less than 20 mph, I can feel a slight "groan" in the steering wheel, like the power steering is struggling or something. They then told me they noticed the same thing and that they added additional power steering fluid (i guess it was low?...) but the problem still exists, which they are aware of. My question is two part, what is causing the steering wheel vibration and/or is it related to the power steering? Please help!


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Steering Wheel Vibration (lampe3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lampe3d* »_ My question is two part, what is causing the steering wheel vibration and/or is it related to the power steering? Please help! 

OK, this is going to sound goofy, but I'm convinced it is the case.
Your steering wheel vibration is due to bad ignition coil(s).
On my '05 V8, I had steering wheel vibration at highway speeds, but not all the time. Felt for all the world like a tire out of balance, but the problem was not there all the time - only part of the time. So, it couldn't be tire balance, right? Maybe a stone caught in the tread, or maybe something more serious?
I also noted periodic rough idling.
I swapped between a couple of different sets of tires/wheels, but still had this annoying, intermittent, steering wheel vibration.
I was convinced, because the problem was intermittent and presented itself with different wheels/tires, that I was looking at something like an out of balance drive shaft, or maybe a drive shaft bearing going bad.
In an apparently unrelated matter, I had been reading about bad ignition coils in Touaregs and in Porsche Cayennes. I also noted that VW had upgraded the part number for the V8 ignition coils (VW have upgraded again, latest has an "S" suffix). Being one who always likes to have the latest version of hardware/software, I changed out my ignition coils with the latest version even though I thought I was having no symptoms of a bad coil.
Needless to say, I was very surprised (and pleased) when all the steering wheel vibration I had been experiencing went away - completely! My Touareg had never driven this smoothly on the highway - never. Absolutely smooth. It is amazing.
Idle now is smooth as silk - always.
I am convinced that many of us have bad ignition coils and don't realize it. No codes are thrown, no warning lights, and it doesn't "feel" like an engine problem.
So, my suggestion is to change out your ignition coils.
As to the second part of your question, I don't think it is related to the power steering.
HTH


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Steering Wheel Vibration (henna gaijin)*

While unconventional, you may have hit on the problem. My 07 V6 also exhibited the very similar symptoms outlined by lampe3d. It started with only about 900 miles on it. Specifically, at about 3/4 of full right turn at very low speeds(less than 10) or while standing still, you could feel and hear a groaning/grinding in the steering.
Dealer tried to blame the new, larger BFG's, but since I had run the same size Revo's for 40k on my 04 with no problem, he relented on that argument. The Svc Mgr could definitely feel the sensation, so he took a set of OEMs off another new Treg and tested them on mine....same grinding. He later said he could feel a lesser grinding even on the new Treg on his lot. He referred problem to VW with no answer forthcoming. I got the Regional Mgr involved and he could also feel the sensation. They arranged for a techie guru to come to town but he could offer no immediate explanation. After about 3 months, they decided to replace the steering rack which fixed the problem immediately.
That was almost a year ago and i am now beginning to feel the same problem starting again. They have assured me that there is no safety issue here. This is not bugging me as much now and I will ask them to fix again at the 20k service. 
I am guessing that this is a common nuisance problem which may even be corrected now or not noticed by less finicky owners. I will propose Henna's solution and see where it goes. 
Rick


----------



## chriso59 (Jul 17, 2007)

Try this: Turn off your AC in the car. I have linked the weird vibration in the steering wheel at low speeds to the AC compressor... This is on an 07 V6


----------



## Fla Dub'r (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (chriso59)*

I would look into the steering column issue. Although mines an 04 I had to have my steering column replaced when my Treg was at least 25,000 miles new. It started with a similar "groaning" noise when I turned the wheel and a mild vibrations at low speeds.


----------



## N75 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (chriso59)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chriso59* »_Try this: Turn off your AC in the car. I have linked the weird vibration in the steering wheel at low speeds to the AC compressor... This is on an 07 V6

We're having alot of trouble with our '07 V6 with both the A/C groan and the wheel vibe.
Tires have been balanced and rotated at 4500 miles (our cost!), then the dealer finally aligned it. Still the same thing with the vibe, mainly at highway speeds and worse with a slight right turn.
The A/C groan... ug!!! It sat for a week at the dealer after me showing them A/C on equals groan at idle, felt through the steering wheel, and also during deceleration it's very notible. A/C off it's gone. After that week, they changed the power steering pump and told us it was fixed. Going back in tonight


----------



## lampe3d (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Steering Wheel Vibration (henna gaijin)*

Interesting, I am a novice when it comes to engines, how or why are the ignition coils causing the vibration, or how are they related. I hope this is not an ignorant question. I want to be able to potentially discuss this with the VW service mgr.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Steering Wheel Vibration (lampe3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lampe3d* »_Interesting, I am a novice when it comes to engines, how or why are the ignition coils causing the vibration, or how are they related. I hope this is not an ignorant question. I want to be able to potentially discuss this with the VW service mgr.

My premise is that you are actually feeling intermittent engine vibration, not wheel/tire/driveshaft vibration.
Bad ignition coil(s) woulkd make the engine run roughly, intermittently.


----------



## chriso59 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (N75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N75* »_
We're having alot of trouble with our '07 V6 with both the A/C groan and the wheel vibe.
Tires have been balanced and rotated at 4500 miles (our cost!), then the dealer finally aligned it. Still the same thing with the vibe, mainly at highway speeds and worse with a slight right turn.
The A/C groan... ug!!! It sat for a week at the dealer after me showing them A/C on equals groan at idle, felt through the steering wheel, and also during deceleration it's very notible. A/C off it's gone. After that week, they changed the power steering pump and told us it was fixed. Going back in tonight 



Yea I find it pretty annoying, especially since the steering is otherwise great! Fortunately it is not my car, it's my mom's, but nonetheless it bothers me even with my limited driving of the vehicle. They must have changed something for the 07s if earlier model years do not experience this issue. Must have been one of the over 700 changes that were made for this year










_Modified by chriso59 at 6:02 AM 7-19-2007_


----------



## N75 (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, this is the 3rd visit in 6500 miles. First, a winshield wiper fell off at like 4000 miles. Literally came unbolted and was flapping there.
We brought it in for that and vibrations in the steering wheel/crooked wheel and its 5k service at 4500 miles. After they "could not duplicate" the issue, we paid for a rotate and balance. That was a 3 day stint with a loaner. Still the shimmey.
Then we brought it in for the groaning noise with A/C on, still vibration in the wheel, crazy clicking relay under the dash (will start clicking and keep going for a few minutes, completely at random) and the steering wheel was crooked (since new). Oh, and the serpentine belt (or at least sounds like it) screeches furiously at 5k rpm and above, every time. They aligned it, which fixed the wheel, and replaced the steering pump commenting that the steering felt much better. We never had a problem with the power steering pump at all! It was at the dealer a FULL week (got it back last thursday) and nothing else was fixed but the crooked wheel.
Just dropped it back off yesterday. Hoping the 3rd time's a charm.
If it comes back again without resolution, we'll be requesting VWoA to terminate the lease. We had an 05 Treg that never had a problem until it was traded in - the headlights would turn off and on and also suddenly point WAY down to the ground while you were driving








We've bought 4 NEW volkswagens between 10/02 and 2/07. So I hope they pony up and do something!


----------



## Joseph206 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Steering Wheel Vibration (lampe3d)*

Sometimes my steering wheel vibrates and I noticed that if you dont clean in behind the wheels , dirt and grime builds up in there and throws the wheels out of balance, espsecially on our A4.


----------



## chriso59 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (N75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N75* »_
Then we brought it in for the groaning noise with A/C on, still vibration in the wheel, crazy clicking relay under the dash (will start clicking and keep going for a few minutes, completely at random) and the steering wheel was crooked (since new). Oh, and the serpentine belt (or at least sounds like it) screeches furiously at 5k rpm and above, every time. They aligned it, which fixed the wheel, and replaced the steering pump commenting that the steering felt much better. We never had a problem with the power steering pump at all! It was at the dealer a FULL week (got it back last thursday) and nothing else was fixed but the crooked wheel.


That's interesting... I also hear a clicking relay sometimes, didn't think much about it though. And I have also heard the screaching belt noise at high RPMs, mostly when doing redline shifts... But since my mom never drives that way in her car, it didn't worry me too much. 
Good luck with the repairs!


----------



## lampe3d (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (N75)*

Did you get any resolution from your dealer on your recent problems?


----------



## bruneitouareg (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a 2008 VW Touareg V8 and currently the mileage is around 3500kms. I too still experiencing the steering vibration at cruise speed of between 100mph to 120mph. I reported the matter to the vw dealer here in Brunei and they told me that they found the problem.....they told me that they themselves have accidentally over inflated all 4 tyres and therefore solved the vibration by just reducing the tyre pressure accordingly. Despite all that the steering still slightly vibrate and especially when it comes to driving round the right bends or corner, i can still feel the steering vibrate or....i dont know how else to explain....Overall the V8 2008 aint that bad actually, its great to own and drive. Me wife and kids are loving it







Shame about the steering thing though....


----------



## N75 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (lampe3d)*

I spent a week there, then we stole it back for a weekend trip, now it's been back in for a week and a half, and we may steel it for another weekend (really need to tow! that's why we have it!). They finally ordered an A/C compressor, coming from Germany. Getting real close to the 30 days out of service limit for NYS lemon law. I'm actually crossing my fingers at this point that they don't fix it...


----------



## N75 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (N75)*

Just thought I'd pop an update here because I am in disbelief.
We're getting our truck back tomorrow. It was at the dealer for 3 days one week, then it went back in the next week for another 18 DAYS!








They were trying to figure out the moaning noises when the A/C was on, especially when decelerating, and what sounded like a serpentine belt slipping above 5000 rpm (and sometimes at random). They through a power steering pump for no reason, then after two visits from the regional rep and over a week of debating the ordered an A/C compressor from Germany. Apparently that didn't solve it.
Then they changed the serpentine belt and all the problems went away.







So we've been without our treg for 21 days between July 6 and tomorrow.


----------



## lampe3d (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (N75)*

So your problems went away with the new serpentine belt, do you mean both the AC "groan" and steering wheel vibration?


----------



## N75 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hahahaha - turns out they did NOT fix the groan. They said they did. It's worse now.
The serp belt fixed what sounded like a serp belt squeeling.
As for the vibration, they aligned the truck. Steering wheel is now straight. The vibration is slowly getting better as the tires wear. This truck at 6500 miles is still nowhere near as smooth as our '05 was with shot tires over 30k. We've basically let that issue go for now.
It goes back in the shop next Wednesday. Pulled all my paperwork, we have 31 days in the shop, around 6700 miles on it, and had it since February. Not a good track record.


----------



## lampe3d (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (N75)*

It appears that my upcoming service is not going to fix the "groaning" noise in my steering wheel. They determined that the groaning noise should be fixed with a new serpentine belt but it appears from a prior post that it did not work for N75's vehicle. 
Concerning the steering vibration at speeds above 60mph they determined that my two front tires are out of round and will replace with two new tires; who knows though, I think they are guessing at this point. I will know more after labor day when I pick my vehicle back up from the service dept.


_Modified by lampe3d at 10:46 PM 8-30-2007_


----------



## N75 (Nov 13, 2006)

We still have all our issues. 37 days out of service thus far. Only thing the serp belt fixed was the squealing serp belt. Go figure!


----------



## lampe3d (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (N75)*

Below is an update on the two challenges with my '07 V6;
1) Steering wheel vibration at highway speeds: The dealership determined that my two front tires were "out of round" and replaced with new. The vibration in the steering wheel at highway speeds has decreased and seems to be fixed. 
2) Steering wheel "groaning" noise when air conditioner is on: Dealer determined that all '07 Touaregs have this and it is not a defect, this was confirmed by a VW representative. I would appreciate hearing from other '07 owners and if you have this same "groaning" noise and if it is normal. I have owned a lot of vehicles and it seems hard to believe this is normal.
Thank you


----------



## N75 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (lampe3d)*

It is not normal - if your groaning is the same as mine. Ours is 100% the A/C system, you can feel it in the A/C hard lines, very high frequency vibration that hums.
We drove an '08 with the service writer, and confirmed the noise is not there. Same truck, with the 3.6 - we also had an '05 3.2 and never had this trouble.
In the end, I find it hard to imagine that they completely redesigned the A/C system for 07. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But we're up to 42 days out of service and have filed with NY for a lemon.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Steering Wheel Vibration (lampe3d)*

I just replaced my stock 18'' Pirellis with a set of Kumho's Ecsta STX's and I no longer have the steering wheel vibration! Even above 80mph the steering wheel stays perfectly still!








So for me, it appears to be the tires since I had no other service peformed. (alignment etc.)


----------



## TimVW3205 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Touareg A/C Steering Wheel Groan*

Did you ever find out what was causing the steering wheel to groan when you turned the A/C on in your touareg?


----------

